# Pull something out of the air/out of your a$$



## Siempre_en_un_libro

Hello:

I do not know any Polish, but have heard relatives say, what sounds like, 
"Strah-vitch". For example, if my grandmother did not have something that we wanted, she would say to us, what do you want me to do, Strah-vitch it! So, in context, it always seemed to mean to "pull something out of the air", or "to pull something out of one's a$$" (in more vulgar terms). Can anyone help clarify the word (is it vulgar)?

Thanks!


----------



## Rusak963

It seems to me that the word you are asking about is "strawić" which, literally, means to digest. In this context, it may mean that you can't get what you want and you should get over it. For example:
Muszę *strawić* fakt, że nie dostanę roweru na urodziny.
Which means:
I must *get over* the fact that I won't get a bicycle for my birthday.

How does your grandmother say it? In a form of a question or an exclamation?


----------



## PawelBierut

The description suggest me that it can be the word: 

*stworzyć *= to create...


----------



## Siempre_en_un_libro

Thank you very much! She would use it normally as a question, and it would always be followed by "it"- "do you want me to "strah-vitch" it?" And she usually seemed frustrated! 
My grandmother was second generation Polish in the US- she was fluent in the language and used it mostly to talk to her parents and sisters, but when she talked to her own kids and grandchildren she would only speak in English with some Polish words mixed in. I was always curious about the translation of that word, because she used it so much!


----------



## Rusak963

Siempre_en_un_libro said:


> Thank you very much! She would use it normally as a question, and it would always be followed by "it"- "do you want me to "strah-vitch" it?" And she usually seemed frustrated!
> My grandmother was second generation Polish in the US- she was fluent in the language and used it mostly to talk to her parents and sisters, but when she talked to her own kids and grandchildren she would only speak in English with some Polish words mixed in. I was always curious about the translation of that word, because she used it so much!


In that case, if it is in a form of a question, I think my guess is wrong and I'd feel inclined to agree with Pawel, though I'm not sure because your 'transcription' suggests otherwise. Tell you what, go to this site: www.ivona.com and type in the following words: strawić and stworzyć. Click "czytaj" and see which one is closer to that which your grandmother uses.


----------



## Siempre_en_un_libro

Thank you so much! I agree that the context suggests the other word, but when my mother and I just listened to the recording, we both agree that she used to say "strawić" - it was a perfect pronunciation of what we remember. Thank you


----------



## Rusak963

Siempre_en_un_libro said:


> Hello:
> 
> So, in context, it always seemed to mean to "pull something out of the air", or "to pull something out of one's a$$" (in more vulgar terms). Can anyone help clarify the word (is it vulgar)?
> 
> Thanks!


I have never heard somebody use "strawić" in the meaning that you suggest, so I'm at a loss of how to aid you further. I looked it up on the internet but found only the regular meaning.


----------



## dn88

"Strawić" makes no sense to me in the given context, well unless she interpreted it in her own way. 

EDIT: On second thought, it occured to me that it might be "sprawić" which more or less means "make happen":

_Jak mam to sprawić? = How can make it happen?_

Another meaning of the word I can think of right now is "get" or "buy" but then it is always followed by "sobie" (= oneself). For example:

_Sprawiłem sobie nowy samochód. = I got myself a new car.

_Maybe that helps.


----------



## NotNow

I know from experience that some second-generation speakers who don't have contact with the homeland tend to make up words and swear they are fluent in the language.  That may be the case here.


----------

